# New owner 826 OXE -thanks for advice



## Jimmy2020 (Oct 17, 2020)

Just bought the 826 oxe this morning. Thanks to all who helped with the research, very much appreciated. Really excited about this machine.

Now I just have to figure out how to get it from the dealer to my place!

Quick question about security. If there's another forum on here for discussion I'll gladly be redirected, if not just wondering if anyone takes any precautions to prevent theft from their garage? Neither my garage main door or side door has a lock, although the side door I could rig something up. However the main door can always just slide up...
J


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Congrats on your purchase!
We expect pics when you get it home. 


Jimmy2020 said:


> Now I just have to figure out how to get it from the dealer to my place!


You've got to know someone with a truck or trailer, right?
Around here Menards and Home depot have pickups to rent cheap.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

You live in a wild section of the forest where the black bears go crazy with beer and pizza brawls eh??

Its easy to change your door lock or install a hasp to use a padlock.

Look on either side of the garage door rails where the rollers ride up and down, there should be a stamped out opening about 2+ feet off the floor hat will let you slip a padlock through it to lock the garage door safely.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I am surprised the dealer did not offer free delivery (mine did), or at least delivery for a reasonable fee.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Ziggy65 said:


> I am surprised the dealer did not offer free delivery (mine did), or at least delivery for a reasonable fee.


I'd be surprised if no one in his neck of the woods had a truck. I've been to Canada plenty of times. Lots of very nice people with trucks!


----------



## 140413 (Sep 14, 2020)

*Better Put Some Locks On OOT There EHH.*


----------



## Jimmy2020 (Oct 17, 2020)

Good one


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

good luck with the machine, pad lock on the door channel to stop one of the rollers and a lock hasp on the back door should tighten things up


----------

